# Currency exchange query



## grant7 (9 April 2022)

Hi,

In stocks if the AUD goes up compared to the USD then I lose money when I sell back into my AUD bank account (assuming the stock price doesnt change)

Is crypto the same ??  ie. will I lose money on selling the crypto if the AUD goes up against the USD  (assuming crypto price doesnt change)

Sorry Im sure basic question but searching everywhere cant find a clear answer on this..

Thankyou !
Grant


----------

